# بخصوص مركز بحوث الطيران



## shawki304 (2 سبتمبر 2009)

يريت يا جماعه الى يعرف اى معلومات عن مركز بحوث الطيران وازاى نقدم فيه للشغل يقولنا 
والناس الى شغاله فيه يريت تقولنا اخبار الشغل فيه ايه 
والمرتبات ونقدم ازاى وكل حاجه 

وكل عام وانتم بخير
​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (2 سبتمبر 2009)

للاسف مركز بحوث الطيران اتقفل من حوالى سنتين


----------



## سامح الفيومى (2 سبتمبر 2009)

يارب يفتح تانى كان مرتبه 800 جنيه بس شغله جميل ورائع


----------



## shawki304 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

عفوا مين قالك انو اتقفل انا كلمتهوم وقالول هات السى فى بتاعك من يومين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

